# Relativism -- Good book on the subject?



## JBaldwin (Jan 27, 2008)

I am doing a study on relativism and its affect on the church and society. Can anyone recommend a good book or books? I am particularly interested in the influence that the philosophy had on the church at large. (Good articles would be helpful as well).

Thanks!


----------



## SIXDAYZ (Jan 27, 2008)

Perhaps these can be of some help... ??

R.C. Sproul
Al Mohler
David Wells
John MacArthur

In MHO... relativism has left one massive tumor on the Christian Church - "Liberal Emergent Mega Churches"

That's the effect... now... the cause...
You might have to dig deeper to discover the historical context behind this... Johnny Mac is so good at this... I would start there.


----------



## JBaldwin (Jan 27, 2008)

Matt, 

My sentiments exactly. I have seen its influence all over the place, and it bothers me greatly. I think it flies in the face of the Sovereignty of God.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 27, 2008)

While he is a Roman Catholic, Peter Kreeft's _Refutation of Moral Relativism is outsanding_

Here is the audio to it.
Peter Kreeft - A Refutation of Moral Relativism


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Jan 27, 2008)

Checkout this website of links on the subject: PLURALISM & POSTMODERNISM (Updated 11/18/06)
I would especially recommend 'Why I am Not Relativist, by Frank Beckwith; in Why I Am A Christian', which is the first article under the Article section. There is a link to the right of it in which you can download the article as a pdf. It is a good quick read, and he uses much of the material in his first chapter of Defending Life: A Moral and Legal Case against Abortion Choice.


----------



## Zenas (Jan 27, 2008)

I believe Greg Koukl also wrote a book on it entitled "Relativism: Feet Firmly Planted in Mid-Air" or something to that effect. I listen to _Stand to Reason_, and Koukl seems fairly solid.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 27, 2008)

Relativism: Feet Firmly Planted in Mid-Air, co-authored with Dr. Francis Beckwith, Baker Book House (1998)


----------



## Philbeck (Jan 28, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Relativism: Feet Firmly Planted in Mid-Air, co-authored with Dr. Francis Beckwith, Baker Book House (1998)



It is a decent read but it is not very deep. I love the title though!

And yes being in college I notice relativistic lingo every day. Just the other day I asked someone what logic was and they said "My logic this.." and "To me logic is that..." etc. It seems like all conversations these days have to start with personal qualifiers...


----------



## cih1355 (Jan 28, 2008)

The book, _Without a Doubt_, by Kenneth Richard Samples has a chapter that discusses moral relativism.


----------



## JBaldwin (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone this is very helpful!

Joshua, what bothers me is that it seems to be creeping into the church.


----------



## Zenas (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah, relativism is rampant on the University campus. People are astounded when they are shown that, no, truth is not relative because the absolute nature of truth and the law of non-contradiction prevent that. *shrug* It's amazing how some of even the most learned people have bought into this. I'm in law school, and I'm not surrounded by dummies, but the level of absurdity that some folks operate on a day to day basis is nothing other than... absurd!


----------



## JBaldwin (Jan 28, 2008)

Spear Dane said:


> While he is a Roman Catholic, Peter Kreeft's _Refutation of Moral Relativism is outsanding_
> 
> Here is the audio to it.
> Peter Kreeft - A Refutation of Moral Relativism




This is a good article and very helpful. This is a topic which is way too much to ingest in one sitting. I think I will be studying it for some time.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 28, 2008)

I've not read it (but it sits on my shelf), but I've heard good things about Groothuis's Truth Decay.


----------



## greenbaggins (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm somewhat surprised that no one has mentioned D.A. Carson's book _The Gagging of God_.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 28, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> I'm somewhat surprised that no one has mentioned D.A. Carson's book _The Gagging of God_.



Yes, that is a wonderful book - but SO encyclopedic. I thought I'd suggest a briefer treatment in Groothuis. So - I'd second Lane's suggestion of Carson IF you're ready to read a very long, VERY meaty presentation of the issues.


----------



## JBaldwin (Jan 28, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> greenbaggins said:
> 
> 
> > I'm somewhat surprised that no one has mentioned D.A. Carson's book _The Gagging of God_.
> ...



Thanks for the suggestion, and I'll keep Carson's book in mind, though I'll probably save it until I have read through some of this other material.


----------

